# Possible Michigan Herf 17-27 December.....



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay fellow BOTL's I'm going to be coming back home from the 17th until the 27th of December. I would love to get the opportunity to meet some of the fine Brothers from Michigan or even the ones from Northern Ohio/Indiana. My family lives north of Adrian and I would love to keep it somewhere within a couple hours of there if possible. So can someone please try to put this together as you know the places around there more than I do. Thank in advance!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd be down for possibly meeting up for a herf. Not sure what's out in the Adrian area but I know there's a La Casa de la Habana in Ann arbor. That would be about 55 minutes from Adrian. It's a pretty nice place and they have a pretty nice selection in their humi.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

See that's what I'm saying I wouldn't mind traveling at all. I used to drive to Ann Arbor almost weekly. I'm just looking for a place that a few of us would be willing to drive to and have a nice Herf. And as I'm going to be off it wouldn't be an issue about time of day or what day as long as it wasn't the 24th or 25th. So whatever the collective comes up with I'm there.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Let's make this happen michigan BOTL's. I can't make the 17th or 18th and the following weekend is X-mas, so this doesn't work either. I'm down for meeting after work the first part of that week (19th, 20th 21st 22nd). I would be coming from work and probably wouldn't make it to Ann Arbor until 6:30ish, depending on the weather. Do any of these dates work and would the evening work for everyone?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ummm...... I'm free!! :lol:

Hello, anyone out there????


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I work in Pontiac. Ann arbor would be a bit of a drive after work. But somewhere closer would work. We will get it figured out. The weekend works better for me.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I am down for just about whenever. A2 is good for me as well. But I am definitely interested.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Good to see some action in here!!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Im up for whatever, just let me know.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Good to see some action in here!!


The power of PM's


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> The power of PM's


For sure. Lets make this happen.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So anyone got some good ideas? Looks like we could have a few to get together. It would be sweet to have everyone together if we can swing it.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

i say we try and aim for Monday the 19th around 6;30-7pm(depending on weather). La Casa de la Habana is open until 11pm so we can catch some of the monday night game too.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That's fine with me if that's cool with everyone.....


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Bump.....


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I know Moose and Loki were adverse to A2, because they live near Pontiac and Holly respectively. Any other thoughts on where to meet? We can always hit up Downtown Main in Brighton again as well. I herf'd with Moose and Loki this weekend and that was their only issue, unless it was a weekend, but they work on the east side during the week and wouldn't get out until like 6, then an hour drive etc. Just thought I would share. I am down for anything myself.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Downtown main is fine with me. I'll still be there around the same time 6:30 - 7pm, it'll probably take that long to make it there from work.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So where exactly is this place? 

Could someone hook me up with an address so I can map it out?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

PM sent Jeff


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Either that or Fuse in Downtown Rochester. Don't know which would be closer for anyone though.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

loki993 said:


> Either that or Fuse in Downtown Rochester. Don't know which would be closer for anyone though.


I've heard that place is pretty cool, but I think with Jeff coming from Adrian, downtown main would probably be better. Rochester is gonna be a 2+ hour drive for him.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Plus I'm not used to driving back there in Michigan. You guys drive a lot slower than we do out here in Cali. Our speed limit out here is 70 and most people roll around 85-90. Most cops don't even mess with you unless your 90+.....

But whatever works!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea Brighton would be good.
Wear your bomb jacket.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Brighton is good for me


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Brighton it is. Dec 19th between 6:30-7pm. Smoke some sticks, have a couple beverages and watch some football. Can't wait!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Plus I'm not used to driving back there in Michigan. You guys drive a lot slower than we do out here in Cali. Our speed limit out here is 70 and most people roll around 85-90. Most cops don't even mess with you unless your 90+.....
> 
> But whatever works!!


Finally someone else noticed it. I though I was going crazy lol. Yeah people do drive slow


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

max gas said:


> Brighton it is. Dec 19th between 6:30-7pm. Smoke some sticks, have a couple beverages and watch some football. Can't wait!


Sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

The 19th is a monday... I thought we were shooting for a weekend?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> The 19th is a monday... I thought we were shooting for a weekend?


Yeah the 19th is a Monday. I have my daughters birthday party on the 17 and a neighbors birthday on the 18. Then it's x-mas & x-mas eve the following weekend. During the week is the only time I could make it out to have a smoke. If the 17th or 18th works better for everyone else, go ahead and move it. Majority rules. There will be other herf's in the future if I can't make this one.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Well you guys can figure it out. I don't think I can make it during the week is all. Unless we want to have two? Ohh yes two HERF"S
Can you imagine?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I know I'm screwed for the 17th. We have a family Christmas party I have to go to. But other than that I'm pretty open except for Christmas Eve and day.....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

All right fells, change in plans. I got 2 replies that any day and time were good and 2 replies that the 18th (Sunday) worked best. With that being said the herf in Brighton @ Downtown Main will be on Sunday Dec. 18 @ 2pm(when they open). I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to make it because of a birthday party, but I'll see what I can swing.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I hope you can make it Mike. It's not every day I can be home to meet you guys!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

We will drag him to Brighton, I will post a fake Craigslist add selling 10 boxes of AF Sharks for $30.00 and wait till Mike emails about them... Then when he shows up to pick them up, I will swoop in with the white ford panel van and grab him, then we will tazzer him and gag him with old socks and tell him to SHUT UP and stuff like that. When we arrive we will tell him it was all in fun, bomb him with some great sticks... then smoke and drink with our friend from out of state..

Any Questions?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Now that is a plan!! 

Ready.... Brake......


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I would like to make this but Brighton is like over an hour away for me. Working in Novi, after a week of those commutes the last thing I want to do is more driving. I've heard that place is really cool though.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

c'mon Chuck, its one time  Where do you work in Novi? I grew up there.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Chuck you can ride with me.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> I would like to make this but Brighton is like over an hour away for me. Working in Novi, after a week of those commutes the last thing I want to do is more driving. I've heard that place is really cool though.


Awww Come on Bro! It's not every day that I'm there and I'm driving from the Adrian area..........


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

OK so looks like we need room for two in the van, you guys with me?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh I'll be there with the rental Brother!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I live like 5 mins from there, so I will be there. Gonna be up @ Frankenmuth on Saturday, but will be there Sunday for sure.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

zenom said:


> c'mon Chuck, its one time  Where do you work in Novi? I grew up there.


I work at Farmington Rd and Hill Tech Dr.



Michigan_Moose said:


> Chuck you can ride with me.


Thanks man, but Lake Orion to St. Clair Shores and back might be a stretch.. I might grab a friend and make it. We've actually been talking about the place and would like to check it out.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great. Andy was kind enough to give me a PM about this. 

Depending on what my family has planned for me I may try to make this get together. If I do not though, you guys should take some pictures and share. Does sound good to get together and sit in a nice chair in a warm place in December instead of my garage though :hat:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well Tony, if you can make it it would be nice to meet you.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are doing great. Andy was kind enough to give me a PM about this.
> 
> Depending on what my family has planned for me I may try to make this get together. If I do not though, you guys should take some pictures and share. Does sound good to get together and sit in a nice chair in a warm place in December instead of my garage though :hat:


Looks like we added a third one for pickup!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I am at dowtown main. I just found out they are closed on sundays. We need to find a different venue or due friday night or something.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

A different venue would be better for me. I fly in on Friday and really need to spend at least that day with my parents before putting my son off on them for the day. :lol: 

So anyone????


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Ann Arbor? La Casa de la Habana? I can't really think of anywhere else on this side of town


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm along for the ride. I hope you guys can come up with some place. With everyone trying to shoot for Sunday would that free up work schedules in order to have it in a different location?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I am free no matter what, we just need to research as to what locations are open on Sunday.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

As we're getting closer is there any other ideas??

I'm kinda suckin being out here and not knowing where to go....


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

We will get it taken care of. It will be in the same general area  Worst case i will just have it at my house near Brighton. I will check with Brent today and see what / if he has an issue with moving it. I think moving it to like Don Yeyo's of Dearborn or something might work and be a little closer to some of the others, but I will get more info, locations and move forward with info tonight.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

La Casa de la Habana in Ann arbor is open from 12-8pm on Sunday.

A guy that answered the phone at Don Yeyo "thinks" their open from 12-5 on Sunday, even though their web page says they are closed. 

If we aim for meeting at the opening time I might be able to make it before the birthday party I have to go to that afternoon.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Either one sounds good to me. 

Let's hear it fellas!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I say Ann Arbor, always wanted to check out that place and I believe they serve there too. Gotta have a drink with the gars. Yeyo's you would have to bring your own stuff I believe.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

I keep track of things in Michigan, but I don't know where most of what you're talking about is, I'm closer to the guy who said Lake Orion, lol.

Still, I think you guys are a few years older than me from what I can tell, heh.

I don't know many places that are open on Sundays that are also cigar bars... that's usually church day and night for most people I know and in those locales it makes sense.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

So, did we nail down a time yet for Sunday? And is the new venue La Casa de la Habana in Ann Arbor?


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I am good with Ann Arbor, I will get with loki and we can ride together. I hope they do not have a cutting fee. Do they server drinks?

Any thought to the Detroit Location?

Ok so I just called Ann Arbor, they have a front room for smoking with 6 chairs and a table, the lounge is for members and they said they may be able to allow us to use it, but they also do not server alcohol. 
I think we need to rethink this. Also Don Yeyo is very small.

Lets get together and figure this out.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> I am good with Ann Arbor, I will get with loki and we can ride together. I hope they do not have a cutting fee. Do they server drinks?Any thought to the Detroit Location?Ok so I just called Ann Arbor, they have a front room for smoking with 6 chairs and a table, the lounge is for members and they said they may be able to allow us to use it, but they also do not server alcohol. I think we need to rethink this. Also Don Yeyo is very small.Lets get together and figure this out.


There wasn't a cutting fee last time I was there and I just called on to see if the serve and they don't. The guy did say if a herf is set up you can bring you own booze but I don't know what setting up a herf entails because the guy was a little clueless


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep same guy I spoke with.

The Detroit location has a bar.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Yep same guy I spoke with.
> 
> The Detroit location has a bar.


i've been to the Detroit one also. I was there for a birthday party so we had a lounge room reserved on the second floor. I'm not sure if this is open to the public during the day. I also remember a lot of hand rolled sticks in their humi. I don't remember the rest of their stash. I don't recall a ton of sitting space in the bar area


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

The Detroit La-Casa had some nice couches near the bar area as well as some chairs that were accessible to the public, but the other areas were never accessible outside of a tour when I asked.

That being said, on the days where they have music playing for an event like on Saturday or such, the area is usually crowded to the extent that people are standing in and just crammed inside sometimes not even smoking cigars but listening to the music or drinking.

---

I'd say 8 - 12 people could comfortably sit in the sitting area, but perhaps it was 16.

I know the humidor had a moderate selection but no Tatuajes or anything like that.

The pricing of the drinks was excessive if I recall and their humidor was... moderate.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

*SIGH*

Ok any other idea's?


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

If La Casa doesn't suit you, I believe 34 Cigar Bars exist in Michigan to my knowledge.

You should determine which areas are in your proximity and which aren't. For you, Rochester is, so the two there would be fine for you (one has a cutting fee if I recall correctly though, and I'm not sure of the other's timing for Sunday) and there are... I think 3 in Detroit that I know of, but being Detroit, I imagine there are another 3 that I haven't. I'd say probably half of those have a chance of being open on Sunday, but how late? Not as late as you'd like I imagine.

Once you've got the areas you will and won't travel to down, then you can prepare to meet up.

---

http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-godfather-rochester-hills-3

http://www.yelp.com/biz/1701-executive-cigar-bar-detroit#query:Cigar

http://www.yelp.com/biz/le-cigar-emporium-dearborn-2#query:Cigar

(not sure on current state of this one ^)

http://www.yelp.com/biz/aroma-cigar-lounge-commerce-township#query:Cigar

http://www.yelp.com/biz/le-cigar-emporium-dearborn#query:Cigar

http://www.yelp.com/biz/copper-canyon-brewery-southfield#query:Cigar

http://www.yelp.com/biz/churchills-cigar-bar-west-bloomfield-township#query:Cigar

http://www.yelp.com/biz/la-dolce-vita-ann-arbor#query:Cigar

http://www.yelp.com/biz/chop-house-ann-arbor#query:Cigar

---

Updating list of cigar stores in Michigan that are open on Sunday at later times. ^

The ones above are from around the Detroit area (many other areas included) and the Ann Arbor local area.

I searched through about 140 results.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Good lord I didn't think it was going to be this difficult.....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Good lord I didn't think it was going to be this difficult.....


This is turning into a train wreck....


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

No kidding.....

So is there any saving this or not???


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Churchills of West Bloomfield, has a bar, is open from 10am - Midnight on Sunday, plenty of seating when I was there last time. Large humi, good booze selection.


Churchills of West Bloomfield
Wine/Liquor & Cigar Bar/Lounge
6635 Orchard Lake Rd.
West Bloomfield, MI. 48323

T: (248) 855-0300
F: (248) 855-0302

Hours:

Sun-Wed 10am - Midnight
Thu-Sat 10am - 1am


Is this place doable for everyone? It's at 15 mile and Orchard Lake. Take 275 N, to 696 East to Orchard Lake. It is on the SE corner of 15 & Orchard in the big strip mall.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

This is one of my favorite local places. Good selection of sticks & a stocked bar. That's fine with me. 

Now for another sticky point, what time do we want to meet up?


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

zenom said:


> Churchills of West Bloomfield, has a bar, is open from 10am - Midnight on Sunday, plenty of seating when I was there last time. Large humi, good booze selection.
> 
> Churchills of West Bloomfield
> Wine/Liquor & Cigar Bar/Lounge
> ...


Times like these when I regret searching through 140 results to bring you the list of valid areas for what was wanted that I posted below... <.<

I did have that one on the list.

Regardless, that's about 45 minutes from myself and so about 40 from Moose if I recall the locale of LO correctly.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Perfect, lets vote this one in.

I say yes


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That's fine with me. 

It's close to the two hour driving limit I put in the original post so I'm game.....


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I say, Yes. I also say Noon like we had planned. Gives us plenty of time to chat and do whatever we want


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

12 noon it is... see you @ 11am


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds good! High Noon....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Noon it is. I'll be there for sure. This gives me a couple hours of herfing before I have to go to a birthday party


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

HOLY HELL!!!!!!

Did we finally figure it out????

Is this the master plan????


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

It is the plan!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Outstanding!!

I was beginning to wonder if it was ever going to come to fruition..... :lol:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Shoot we would have just had a private herf outside before we would have had nothing.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well Brent, from looking up this place on the net it looks like they might even have a nice assortment of pipe stuff also.

How is that coming by the way?


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Well Brent, from looking up this place on the net it looks like they might even have a nice assortment of pipe stuff also.
> 
> How is that coming by the way?


It has not made much advancement, I am working on Christmas stuff... I have been looking into a few things, just have not pulled the trigger yet. I will post pics when I do.
Probably after Christmas.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

It's finally done! It only took about a month and 80+ posts to figure it out. LOL!

Churchill's has pipe stuff as well as old school shaving stuff (straight razors, brushes, etc) if that's your thing. I think you guys will like the place. It's pretty nice and a cool place to hang out. I'm not sure what their feelings are on bringing you own sticks to smoke. I'll probably grab something there as they have a decent selection in their humidor


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I bring smokes!

I am sure that when a large group of us show up, they wont want us to leave... lol


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

What I usually do is bring my own to smoke and then pick up a few to keep them happy. That's a win win situation, I'm smoking a rested stick and I get some new ones to replace those!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea depends on prices. But I hear you.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

So how many people are coming? I will call ahead and make sure they are squared away. I am counting at least 5. Jeff, Brent, Ryan, Mike and I. I am not sure if the other guys are coming for sure or not. If you are attending please add your name to the list and I will make sure we have seating etc., squared away there (don't think it will be an issue), but want to be prepared.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Probably an additional 5 or so.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad I called. He said they don't open until noon , but are usually there around 11:30. I spoke to Earnest. They put the name down for 5-10. If there are no members we can get the room, if there are, they will put two table together for us by the front door.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> So how many people are coming? I will call ahead and make sure they are squared away. I am counting at least 5. Jeff, Brent, Ryan, Mike and I. I am not sure if the other guys are coming for sure or not. If you are attending please add your name to the list and I will make sure we have seating etc., squared away there (don't think it will be an issue), but want to be prepared.


My brother in law(who's on puff too) might be coming with me. I won't know for sure until the weekend though.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

So the 18th, noon at Churchill's ? That is a nice place, we go there at lunchtime on occasion.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> So the 18th, noon at Churchill's ? That is a nice place, we go there at lunchtime on occasion.


Correct.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I am indeed in the Great State of Michigan now. Really looking forward to tomorrow! I got in yesterday and was embraced by the cold but no snow..... What's the deal with this??? There needs to be snow!!! Someone needs to get this fixed and NOW!!!! :lol:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad you made it Jeff. Frankenmuth today and cigars tomorrow for me. Busy weekend.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay just to make sure I"m looking at the right place, is it next to the country club?? I was just looking it up on google.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

15 mile (maple rd) and orchard lake. It's in a big strip mall. Churchillsltd.com is their website I believe. West bloomfield mi.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> 15 mile (maple rd) and orchard lake. It's in a big strip mall. Churchillsltd.com is their website I believe. West bloomfield mi.


SE corner of maple (15 mile Rd) & orchard lake Rd. I don't think there's a country club around Churchills


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I'll be getting ready to head out of here in about an hour or so. Looking forward to meeting everyone!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Jeff, I will be the big guy with an Opus X hat on driving a silver Dodge Ram. See ya in a couple hours.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I am gathering some things and will be headed out in a few minutes. I'm a big guy and will be wearing a Hard Rock Cafe shirt


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Posted the video I shot here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9-michigan-herf-12-18-2011-a.html#post3458331

Thanks everyone for coming out, I had a great time. If you shot pictures show em off in that thread 

Thanks Brent for bringing some other folks as well. Great people.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks everybody, great time today.

Best regards, tony


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

The Herf was a sucess ! Thanks everyone for putting it together , it was great meeting you all.


----------

